# Anticipation...



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

It's time to start filling this new farm up! This is the beginning.... just received 16 "uber chicken" (Beilefelder) eggs in the mail today. They're resting now but I am itchy to get them in the incubator. I really miss having chickens and eggs and this is our first toe dip into the deep end....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations on the new beginning and the expectation of what is to come in 21 days. 

Suggestion, if these were shipped eggs candle before setting them. You want to see if the air cell is intact. For those that are not mark them clearly and at the first candling dispose of any that are not developing.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Huh, never bothered to do that with previous shipped eggs though it makes sense. I shall! Thanks for the tip. I candle my eggs and throw out bad ones now with confidence. This may have been a direct result of a bad egg exploding and causing a stench like I had never whiffed before.... *gag* That's the day I learned bad eggs could indeed hatch but that's not a good thing...


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Congratulations !! Can't wait to see the pics when they hatch !


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> That's the day I learned bad eggs could indeed hatch but that's not a good thing...


Never thought about it quite like that.

Its rare that ruptured air cell eggs make it to hatch but I did have a couple make it.


----------

